# Multivibrador Astable con CD4047 calculo RC



## lubeck (Nov 29, 2009)

Saludos
Quisiera saber como podria calcular los valores del capacitor y la resistencia para un CD4047 configurado en forma Astable o en su defecto si alguin me podria decir como configurarlo a 500Khz?
ya busque en todos lados y no encuentro nada claro, en los datasheet esta muy confuso y algunos ni lo mencionan....
o si existiera un programa o pagina para calcularlo algo asi como las que existen para el 555.
De antemano gracias por su ayuda....
El diseño que estoy utilizando es el siguiente


----------



## Cacho (Nov 29, 2009)

Por acá, bajá los datasheets de TI y de National.

En las páginas 6 y 5 respectivamente vas a encontrar información.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> Saludos
> Quisiera saber como podria calcular los valores del capacitor y la resistencia para un CD4047 configurado en forma Astable o en su defecto si alguin me podria decir como configurarlo a 500Khz?
> ya busque en todos lados y no encuentro nada claro, en los datasheet esta muy confuso y algunos ni lo mencionan....
> o si existiera un programa o pagina para calcularlo algo asi como las que existen para el 555.
> ...



Por que no lees el datasheet?
En el dibujo que te adjunto aparece el período de la onda generada, así que la fcia es 1/periodo. Simple, eh?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 29, 2009)

No contaba con su astucia....
Los maestros nunca la ponen facil, si lo pusieran asi como aprendemos verdad

parece simple...
 pero a ver mi logica me dice

Formula
Ta=4.4RC
si
Ta=500Khz=500000Hz
R=?
si yo usara un capacitor de 10pf
C= 10pf =0.00000000001f
R=Ta/4.4c=500000Hz/(4.4*0.00000000001f)=resultado no coherente

donde estoy mal?

Upa!!!.... me parece que ya pude.... gracias a los excelentes maestros.... cacho y ezavalla 
les dejo un archivo en excel para su calculo....
espero les sirva....
post.end


----------



## Cacho (Nov 29, 2009)

Bien...

Caíste en la cuenta de que Ta=1/f=1/500000 (¡vaya diferencia!). Ahí estabas metiendo la pata 

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (May 23, 2010)

Mi primer Programa Portable....
(no requiere instalación)

Plataforma: S.O. Windows XP

Calcula R/C de CD4047

Saludos....


----------

